# ATP chip and injectors ??



## 2.0T (Jun 17, 2002)

i'm thinking about getting an ATP chip and injectors, so i can get rid of the FMU completely with the hope that the car will not run as rich in the midrange, to those with atp chips and injectors how do you like it? would you reccomend getting it?


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (2.0T)*

I have the ATP and after the 3rd reprogram my opinion is Fuk ATP's chip!!!








Works great if you like your injectors shutting off after 4,000 rpm.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (ncrovo)*

Is there anywhere besides atp that will custom make you a chip, or sells one for boost apps?


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (2kjettaguy)*

I'm giving ATP one more chance then i'm going to EIP for a custom chip!


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (ncrovo)*

Well, I know in the VR6 supercharger world, both the OBD2 and the OBD1 crowd are quite pleased with ATP's custom chip so far. I was just up there on Monday as the OBD1 test car and we had a good chip in about 4 hours. I'm 110% pleased. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (Dextrose)*

try midnightmotorsports.


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (turbojeta3)*

I have seen nothing but unhappy people with the atp chip/injector combo.


----------



## 2.0T (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (Boost Inside)*

dammitt!!!! so is there no way to get my car to run right without getting standalone?? i wanna ditch the whole FMU setup


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (2.0T)*

The way ATP used to do large injector chips wasn't quite right. I'm working with them right now to test a new method which work much better. Either way, however, the stock ECU will never be as responsive to fuel changes as a standalone system simply because it was never designed for use with FI. Anyway... right now it seems like ATP is the only tuner making it possible to run bigger injectors w/o going standalone so give them some credit. The Vortech chip I'm working with them on is shaping up very well. The OBDI chip was actually VERY easy to dial in because of the simplicity of the system. The OBDII is much more complex but its getting there. It doesn't seem like they spent much time on their turbo chips and don't quite have the part throttle tuned right. Hopefully George can use the info we gained during the Vortech tunning process to develop a better turbo chip (maybe I'll help him out a bit







).
Thanks
-- Ed


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (vausVR6)*

Ed,
Thanks for the response but as far as the ATP chip goes it has never even been close to mediocre. The chip at 3,750 rpm cuts the injectors off not just lean but no fuel, That is after the 3rd program (same thing each time) so if you have a fix or an idea then let me and George know how to rememdy it. To set the record straight I really like all of ATP's stuff except for this chip.
Ncrovo


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (ncrovo)*

Well how do you know it "shuts the injectors off"?? Its almost impossible to do that in a chip unless you're really really dumb. It sounds like you're having other problems. Have you tried using other chips?
-- Ed


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (vausVR6)*

Do you have an external wastegate? If so, do you have a dump tube on it? I heard of people experiencing your type of problem simply because there was no dumptube on the wastegate.


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (vausVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well how do you know it "shuts the injectors off"?? Its almost impossible to do that in a chip unless you're really really dumb. It sounds like you're having other problems. Have you tried using other chips?
-- Ed[HR][/HR]​Internal wastegate and when I dynoed the car with a wideband O2 sensor the Air/fuel just dropped off the charts lean at 3,750 rpm!
Then with my stock chip the would run F**king circles itself with the ATP chip. 
So what is your next guess?


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (ncrovo)*

Maybe its user error?Try this.
Unhook the battery for a few minutes.Then hook it back up and turn the key on for about two minutes(do not start the car yet!).After two minutes start the car for another two minutes and let it idle.That should take care of your problem.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (ncrovo)*

[/QUOTE]Internal wastegate and when I dynoed the car with a wideband O2 sensor the Air/fuel just dropped off the charts lean at 3,750 rpm!
Then with my stock chip the would run F**king circles itself with the ATP chip. 
So what is your next guess?[/QUOTE]
Hmmm maybe youre leaning out cause youre running 14psi on stock managment!!!!!! Look the atp chip or any chip will only take you so far, 10 psi is pretty much the most youre gonna get out of it with a chip, even if you have 10 fmu's and bigger injectors.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (Boost Inside)*

I have been hearing bad stories about these chips. I am trying to integrate a g60 ecu and harness into the 96 and later a3 harness. I know from experience the g60 turbo chip works great. There will be emmission problems but I will find a way around that. Will let you guys know about it once I'm finished.


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (TURBOPHIL)*

I now agree with everyones statments about chips. You can make a car run great up to 12 psi but after that it is time to order standalone......I just did.


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (turbo8v)*

well, with my ATP ship and 310cc injectors Im basicly happy. (though when the chance comes up, Im going standalone.)
I got a new ATP chip with 475 injectors, and it runs very poorly so I had to switch back.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (turbo8v)*

What stand alone did you go with???
chris


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (turbo8v)*

What stand alone did you go with???
chrisquote:[HR][/HR]I now agree with everyones statments about chips. You can make a car run great up to 12 psi but after that it is time to order standalone......I just did. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (collier)*

SDS It will be here on wed...Can't wait. All I need now is an obd1 throttle body


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (turbo8v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SDS It will be here on wed...Can't wait. All I need now is an obd1 throttle body














[HR][/HR]​Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everybody is getting the cool toys.....I am been dreaming of SDS for quite a while now.
I know that around the Vortex, people have had different impressions of the SDS....has there been any polling of exactly why peopl choose/or don't choose the SDS???
Seems very simple, and effective.
Am I missing something?
chris


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (collier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What stand alone did you go with???
chrisI now agree with everyones statments about chips. You can make a car run great up to 12 psi but after that it is time to order standalone......I just did. [HR][/HR]​Nope, running 310cc injectors is your 12psi limitation. 
You need larger injectors or some other mechanical 'cheat' to get more fuel into the motor. (FMU...)
IF you can get the car to run say 440cc injectors on the stock ecu, then you
can run past 15psi. 
Jeffrey Atwood BSME


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (collier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SDS It will be here on wed...Can't wait. All I need now is an obd1 throttle body















Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everybody is getting the cool toys.....I am been dreaming of SDS for quite a while now.
I know that around the Vortex, people have had different impressions of the SDS....has there been any polling of exactly why peopl choose/or don't choose the SDS???
Seems very simple, and effective.
Am I missing something?
chris[HR][/HR]​Just be patient my friend... I have 'another' prototype in the car.
Now I can actually TUNE the a/f ratio....
if you must go standalone, SDS is TOO simple in my opinion.
since you are adept at using a laptop I suggest a Tec2-3...
Jeff
Jeff


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (Jefnes3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Just be patient my friend... I have 'another' prototype in the car.
Now I can actually TUNE the a/f ratio....
if you must go standalone, SDS is TOO simple in my opinion.
since you are adept at using a laptop I suggest a Tec2-3...
Jeff[HR][/HR]​I will just wait over here for Prototype II, the sequel








I have to go to Atlanta for 2 weeks, so the car will be holding down the driveway until I get back, but when I do....I will need the 'Magic'

chris


----------



## Farfrhomdun (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (collier)*

Special Ed says _"I have ATP... YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ATP YEAHHHHHHHHHHH"_
Guys, ATP's cool I have some problems w/ their chip, but they took care of me YEAHHHHHHHHH
BTW, if Ali from Autothority is in here, hit me up with the 'tex IM... I heard you guys burn a mean chip for turbo app's


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (Farfrhomdun)*

I had an ATP chip that i sent back to George for a Big Injector Chip. Slapped in some G60 310 injectors and the car is running fine at 9psi non-intercooled








Definitely would like to go with some stand-alone in the future though


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (Farfrhomdun)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Special Ed says _"I have ATP... YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ATP YEAHHHHHHHHHHH"_
Guys, ATP's cool I have some problems w/ their chip, but they took care of me YEAHHHHHHHHH
BTW, if Ali from Autothority is in here, hit me up with the 'tex IM... I heard you guys burn a mean chip for turbo app's[HR][/HR]​What are you looking for Autothority then???


----------



## Farfrhomdun (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (ncrovo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What are you looking for Autothority then???[HR][/HR]​Do you mean why? Because I'm expecting the ATP chip to suck, when they remember to send the decryption board. I heard Ali had the same *ish done to his car as mine, and from word of mouth I heard his car f'n screamed.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (Farfrhomdun)*

Not that I have infinate experience, but I would suggest something that is tuneable, not just a quick chip and injectors. I know welding in the bungs and building a fuel rail for SDS is a pain, but being able to tune your ride by yourself, to a point is worth it to me. 
I may go turbo, and if I do I am definately getting an SDS kit.


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (2kjettaguy)*

After all this chip sh1t I am PRO fuking Stand alone Believe ME!!!!!!!!
This has been bullsh1t from the begining and that $1200 for the SDS is a small price to pay to be able to get rid of that Sh1tty CHIP!!!!


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ATP chip and injectors ?? (ncrovo)*

$1200.00 max and you have a great running car. I am going to talk to those guys from snstuning to see if they can burn me a chip for my 16v turbo project running a g60 ecu and harness @ 16psi. hopefully they can, if not sds here I come!


----------

